# Need an All purpose towel - black -Group Buy ?



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Product Highlight -Black towels  Who would be interested in Group Buy ? If we can get some people interested then we can look to get some great pricing on these 

The Edgeless 245 is The Rag Company's Excellent Quality, value-priced, durable, all-purpose towel.

*Quick Overview:*


*Size:* 16" x 16" (40cm x 40cm)
*Colour:* Light Blue, Royal Blue, Black, Red *Blend:* 80% Polyester / 20% Polyamide
*Weight:* 245 Grams per Square Meter (gsm)
*Borders:* Edgeless - Ultrasonic Cut
*Material:* 100% Split Microfiber


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

I would be interested if you can get the price down to around 1.25 each or less.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Be interested depending on saving with group buy 👍🏻


----------



## Podie (Mar 5, 2019)

Yep, interested - depending on price


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Would be interested 👍


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

blademansw said:


> I would be interested if you can get the price down to around 1.25 each or less.





Andyblue said:


> Be interested depending on saving with group buy 👍🏻





Podie said:


> Yep, interested - depending on price





Rappy said:


> Would be interested 👍


Thanks guys thats great - so what sort of size packs would you guys be happy with perhaps 10+ obviously i need to get to a certain number to be able to make it worthwhile


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

10/15/20/25 imo


----------



## Topdonkey (Jul 17, 2018)

It'd be really nice to see packs of 20 for £20, but not sure if that's possible, I'd take a pack along with ordering a few more bits from you to get to the free shipping price point if so


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Topdonkey said:


> It'd be really nice to see packs of 20 for £20, but not sure if that's possible, I'd take a pack along with ordering a few more bits from you to get to the free shipping price point if so


Not sure we can get to that pricing point but we will do our best to get to the best pricing we can - and of course adding bits to get free delivery is an option


----------



## Podie (Mar 5, 2019)

Imprezaworks said:


> 10/15/20/25 imo


Yep - whatever the sweet spot ends up being. If it's 10, then I may well get 2 packs.


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Working on this now for you guys I think its likely to be minimum 25 towel pack - once i get pricing delivery will be our minimum cost which is £4.95 but if you spend £50 you will get free delivery.

Limited Quantities - ( colours may vary from black depending on amount ordered ) subject to stock availability 

Please list you name below if interested


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

1.Blademansw
2. Andyblue
3. Podie
4.Rappy
5.Imprezaworks
6.TopDonkey


----------



## macmark (Jan 11, 2018)

I'd be interested if the price is right.


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

1.Blademansw
2. Andyblue
3. Podie
4.Rappy
5.Imprezaworks
6.TopDonkey
7.macmark


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Rag master had a great 25 bundle deal on these last week, just missed out 🫣

Always interested in good deals thou


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

1.Blademansw
2. Andyblue
3. Podie
4.Rappy
5.Imprezaworks
6.TopDonkey
7.macmark
8.Sharrkey


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Good Morning Guys -

Ok So looked into this and we can do these towels at £1.10 per towel ( min order 25 towels) £27.50 ( 25 towels)
minimum 25 towel pack - delivery will be our minimum cost which is £4.95 but if you want to purchase other products and can get your order to £50 you will get free delivery.

Limited Quantities - ( colours may vary from black depending on amount ordered ) subject to stock availability. If you are interested then please feel free to add your name and DM us

Please DM us with you Name, Address , Email and Mobile

Interested
1.Blademansw
2. Andyblue
3. Podie. - ordered 
4.Rappy
5.Imprezaworks
6.TopDonkey
7.macmark
8.Sharrkey


----------



## Podie (Mar 5, 2019)

Clean and Shiny said:


> Good Morning Guys -
> 
> Please DM us with you Name, Address , Email and Mobile


Done, cheers!


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

1.Blademansw
2. Andyblue
3. Podie. - ordered 
4.Rappy
5.Imprezaworks
6.TopDonkey
7.macmark
8.Sharrkey


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

blademansw said:


> I would be interested if you can get the price down to around 1.25 each or less.


sorted for you 



Topdonkey said:


> It'd be really nice to see packs of 20 for £20, but not sure if that's possible, I'd take a pack along with ordering a few more bits from you to get to the free shipping price point if so


We got pretty close for you


----------



## Podie (Mar 5, 2019)

Done and paid, thanks


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

If only they weren't black... what super towels. Brilliant quality, last an age whilst retaining their softness.


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

atbalfour said:


> If only they weren't black... what super towels. Brilliant quality, last an age whilst retaining their softness.


We can look at another colour for you...dm sent


----------



## Podie (Mar 5, 2019)

Well, fewer than 24 hours later and they've arrived - along with a few other bits. Thanks guys!


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

DM sent over


----------



## patch10 (Sep 23, 2017)

include me please


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

I'll take a pack of these please, along with other bits.

what's the code please?


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Interested, are any there other colour than black available ?


----------



## macmark (Jan 11, 2018)

Invoice received at lunchtime yesterday, shipping notification of the cloths and a couple of other items to get the free shipping shortly after, notification from DPD delivery due Monday, DPD app notification received this morning that my parcel is out for delivery today. So less than 24h for me too and delivered on a Saturday at no extra cost. Great service from Clean & Shiny and DPD!


----------



## fattail95 (Mar 3, 2012)

@Clean and Shiny Am I too late to be included in this? Need to stock up my microfibre towel box! 😁 Are any colours outside of black available?


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

patch10 said:


> include me please


Sure just DM us and we will sort for you 



kingswood said:


> I'll take a pack of these please, along with other bits.
> 
> what's the code please?


DM us and we will sort for you 



dholdi said:


> Interested, are any there other colour than black available ?


Dm us and we will sort something out for you


fattail95 said:


> @Clean and Shiny Am I too late to be included in this? Need to stock up my microfibre towel box! 😁 Are any colours outside of black available?


Nope fire over a DM and we will sort for you


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

macmark said:


> Invoice received at lunchtime yesterday, shipping notification of the cloths and a couple of other items to get the free shipping shortly after, notification from DPD delivery due Monday, DPD app notification received this morning that my parcel is out for delivery today. So less than 24h for me too and delivered on a Saturday at no extra cost. Great service from Clean & Shiny and DPD!


We aim to please and deliver the highest standards . We hope you enjoy - If and when you get the products if you feel like a post on the forum that would be great


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

The uptake has been great on this group buy - if you guys are interested in a different type of Group buy then please feel free to add some comments


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

These are great towels for coating removal. Use them for initial wipe as they are pretty cheap here in US.

Also great for sealant and wax removal and I use on interiors.

Eve an at 1.10 they are a steal. Always have a 10 pack in my arsenal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

Ordered Monday, delivered Tuesday. Excellent service, thank you @Clean and Shiny


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

Is this still live or have I missed out?🙏


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

Order received, super quick thank you


----------



## Topdonkey (Jul 17, 2018)

Got my cloth order in and added lots of other bits too for the free shipping  All arrived individually bagged to stop leaks and really well packed with super speedy delivery, so thumbs up and thankyou to Clean and Shiney


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

This offer still available


----------



## Podie (Mar 5, 2019)

Used (and washed) some these cloths now - really pleased with them.


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

dazzlers82 said:


> Order received, super quick thank you





daz4311 said:


> This offer still available


sure is


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Ok we are looking to shut this one down and look at a different group buy soon - so if you do want some towels then dm us before the weekend.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Am i too late for the group buy?


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

saul said:


> Am i too late for the group buy?


dm sent


----------

